# We work from home, don't need jobs, but want to live in Florida



## dmhbrighton (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

We are pretty confident we can support ourselves running our existing business, but from the USA. (We are writing a book, and run a web design company)

Can we go in and out, ie rent a home for 6 months, come back to UK for a couple of weeks, and then go back? We have an 8 yr old, an 18 yr old and and 16 yr old. Youngest would need to go to school potentially, although, she is very bright, we could home school for periods if necessary.

I realise this seems a bit airy fairy, health, taxes etc - we have no long term plan.
However, I would ideally love my children to live in a land of opportunity (it will return I am sure!)

In any case, is the backwards and forwards concept at all workable?

Any advice gratefully received.

DMH


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

0.5 M USD down and an EB5.

Your current plan will NOT work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can potentially rent and homeschool as long as you are on vacation - depending on the amount of time granted by the immigration officer at your point of contact. 

Were you to go through an investment visa - what are your plans concerning your oldest child?


----------



## dmhbrighton (Jan 11, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> 0.5 M USD down and an EB5.
> 
> Your current plan will NOT work.


Not so much of a plan as a 'concept' in all honesty Just exploring ideas at this stage.


----------



## dmhbrighton (Jan 11, 2009)

twostep said:


> You can potentially rent and homeschool as long as you are on vacation - depending on the amount of time granted by the immigration officer at your point of contact.
> 
> Were you to go through an investment visa - what are your plans concerning your oldest child?


Thanks for reply, interesting idea for short term. Ref: 18 yr old child, she is open to all ideas at the moment and would love to live in the States, but obviously, she has to plan her own life to a large extent. 

Would like to impress upon all the children that it is a big wide world out there, and UK doesn't offer the most exciting of environments at this time.

We will keep looking at the options, thanks again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dmhbrighton said:


> Thanks for reply, interesting idea for short term. Ref: 18 yr old child, she is open to all ideas at the moment and would love to live in the States, but obviously, she has to plan her own life to a large extent.
> 
> Would like to impress upon all the children that it is a big wide world out there, and UK doesn't offer the most exciting of environments at this time.
> 
> We will keep looking at the options, thanks again.


You did not catch my question - she is 18 and her time to be on your potential visa is running.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dmhbrighton said:


> Not so much of a plan as a 'concept' in all honesty Just exploring ideas at this stage.


That's what the "concept" will cost you.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

First, you can't come in on a tourist visa for six months, leave, and come right back in. You won't get another visa for six months. Second, your eighteen-year-old will be coming in independently, not as a part of any visa you have. Third, while technicallly you will be working and therefore in violation of your visa, you may never be caught. However, since you won't be able to come back and forth anyway, it doesn't really matter. You could probably manage to spend winters in Florida, at least as long as you maintain a home back in the UK.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> First, you can't come in on a tourist visa for six months, leave, and come right back in. You won't get another visa for six months. Second, your eighteen-year-old will be coming in independently, not as a part of any visa you have. Third, while technicallly you will be working and therefore in violation of your visa, you may never be caught. However, since you won't be able to come back and forth anyway, it doesn't really matter. You could probably manage to spend winters in Florida, at least as long as you maintain a home back in the UK.


Head scratch!!! You are not suggesting violating immigration law here?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm saying that the chances of being caught are slim. But it is irrelevant because they aren't going to be able to do it anyway.

It's sort of vague if you are traveling for a short while and you are doing work on a business that you have set up back in another country. We don't tell people who come here on vacation that they aren't allowed to take business calls or answer questions from their employees or check their business e-mail. It's the long-term stuff that is a problem. If the business is based in the UK and they are here temporarily, it doesn't seem like a problem to me.


----------

